# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dhimitër Shyteriqi

## Brari

PORTRET 

Profesor Shuteriqi është një personalitet i rëndësishëm i kulturës shqiptare, një nga poetët më modernë të viteve '30, ai solli dyshimin ekzistencial bodlerian në shqip 

Dhimitër Shuteriqi, patriarku i letrave shqipe 
"Në provën historike ai qe një antifashist, që luftoi me armë në dorë. Pas çlirimit, kytalent i arsimuar në Universitetin e Grenoblës në Francë krijoi përfundimisht një profil dijetari të llojit të vet, pa një të dytë në letrat shqipe. Ai shkëlqeu si shkrimtar i prozës së shkurtër, publicist, kritik dhe sidomos si historian i letërsisë shqipe dhe hulumtues i shkrimeve të hershme shqipe"
"Shkrimet e Shuteriqit për herezinë mesjetare te shqiptarët, për piktorët ikonografë etj., janë pjesë sinkretike e një harmonie të jetës dhe krijimtarisë. Ai e ka fituar tashmë qytetarinë si një nga mjeshtrit e tregimit të shkurtër shqip. Ai është i lidhur me substancën kultuore dhe akademikë të krejt të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XX" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. Moikom ZEQO

Njerëzit e kulturës janë në substancën e kujtesës sepse ata janë krijues të kujtesës, por shumë shpesh janë larg publicitetit dhe kultit të mediave. Ata janë midis nesh dhe njëkohësisht në periferi të vëmendjes sonë. Nuk ankohen dhe nuk bëjnë zhurmë për këtë gjë. Jeta e tyre e punës është njëkohësisht një jetë e vërtetë, e pa harxhuar më kot, e pa çuar dëm. Jeta e tyre është për t'u pasur zili ndonëse ata ndjekin maksimën e lashtë të Senekës "puno pa u ndier, pa rënë në sy". Shkoj shpesh në shtëpinë e Dhimitër Shuteriqit. Ky patriark që e ka kaluar moshën 85-vjeçare punon pa pushim. Sëmundjet dhe privacionet nuk i bëjnë përshtypje. Jeton fare vetëm me gruan e tij të nderuar, Myneverin. I duan njerëzit, ndonëse vetmia e tyre është e dukshme, e prekshme. Myneveri po rregullon arkivin e të shoqit. Janë dhjetëra mijëra skeda, shënime dhe letra. Para disa ditësh, Myneveri më tregoi mua një numër të madh letrash të miat nga letërkëmbimi shumëvjeçar që kam pasur unë nderin dhe kënaqësinë të kem me Dhimitrin. 

Janë disa qindra vizatime madje dhe piktura me ngjyra që Dhimitri ka bërë gjatë gjithë jetës. Të pafundme janë librat. I paçmuar është fondi albanologjik i librave. Të shumtë janë librat e autorëve botërorë si Eluar, Filip Supo, Ila Ehrenburg, Zhorzh Amado, Aragon, apo të shkrimtarëve ballkanikë dhe të vendeve të lindjes që ia kam dhënë me dedikime Shuteriqit. Të shumta janë dhe dedikimet e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë. Letrat me dijetarët e shumë vendeve të botës janë gjithashtu shumë të çmuara. Krijimi i kësaj biblioteke të madhe është një kryevepër e Shuteriqit. Nga kjo pikëpamje Shuteriqi është një nga njerëzit më të pasur të Ballkanit në libra. Vetëkuptohet në kulturë. Shuteriqi dhe rrallë nga shtëpia ndonëse çdo mëngjes e pi kafen në një lulishte në rrugën e Elbasanit. Jo aq rregullisht si më parë unë i bëj vizita në shtëpi Shuteriqëve, të cilët më presin me dashuri. Sa shpesh kam ngrënë bukë nga duart e Myneverit. Ata njihen mirë me familjen time, me gruan dhe fëmijët e mi. Kjo miqësi është e pacënueshme. Para disa muajve Ismail Kadareja më kërkoi që së bashku t'i bënim një vizitë Shuteriqit në shtëpi. Unë u gëzova. Shkuam me Kadarenë, i cili mori dhe gruan e tij Helenën. Pikërisht atë ditë në shtëpinë e Dhimitrit kishte një ngjarje: djali i vetëm i Shuteriqit, Pirroja mbas disa orësh do të nisej me avion për t'u bërë qytetar përgjithmonë së bashku me gruan dhe fëmijët e tij në Kanada. Kjo ikje nuk ishte pa trishtim. Dhimitri dhe Myneveri qenë të hutuar. Kadareja reagoi dhe i tha Pirros se pse vallë duhej të largohej kaq larg Shqipërisë. Pirro u përgjigj se ky ishte fati. Biseda e Kadaresë me Shuteriqin në shtëpinë e tij qe tepër interesante dhe e papërsëritshme më. Nga miqtë e vjetër kam mbetur unë që gjithsesi i zënë nga punët e ditës nuk jam shumë i ngeshëm, ndonëse lidhjet shpirtërore me Shuteriqin i kam shtuar. Ai më ka dhuruar disa dorëshkrime librash të pabotuar. Librat janë të futura në pako të mbështjella me celofan. Në secilën pako ka një letër të shkruar për mua ku më porosit se nëse këto libra nuk botohen në të gjallë të autorit unë duhet të kem kujdesin dhe vullnetin testamental për t'i botuar një ditë. Shpresoj. Shuteriqi megjithatë nuk tutet. Shkruan ndonëse nuk di se si do t'i botojë ato që po shkruan. Eshtë e pafalshme që shoqëria shqiptare e sotme me kultin artificial të politikanëve dhe të VIP-ave të tregohet indiferente ndaj një akademiku të shquar si Shuteriqi. Vendosa t'i shkruaj këto rreshta për të prekur në sedër opinionin shqiptar. Vendosa të shkruaj diçka intime dhe njerëzore për mikun tim, duke qenë kjo gjë dhe një akt moral. Këto dhjetë vitet e fundit Shuteriqi gjithsesi ka botuar disa libra në poezi dhe në prozë. Romani i tij "Sytë e Simonidës" është një prozë e rrallë, madje dhe moderne. Po kush shkroi për të? Pse vallë media nuk i kushton vëmendjen e duhur se ç'bën dhe si rron ky dijetar? Ka një lloj cinizmi madje në disa gazeta janë botuar edhe sulme kundër Shuteriqit. Sigurisht në jetën e tij të gjatë ka vend dhe për dlirësime, madje dhe për kritika. Por në tërësi Shuteriqi është ai që është, një protagonist i spikatur i kulturës kombëtare. Një njeri i historisë së kulturës që, është bërë vetë element i kësaj historie.

Njohja me Shuteriqin
Njohja ime e parë me Dhimitër Shuteriqin është sa e rastësishme aq dhe e çuditshme. Duhet të ketë qenë viti 1962, kur kisha ardhur me tren nga Durrësi në Tiranë për të ndenjur në shtëpinë e xhaxhait tim, Mehdiut, që jetonte në kryeqytet. Duke kaluar në bulevard pranë kafenesë, të quajtur "Tirana", pashë një burrë të shëndoshë, që mbante një llullë të madhe dhe një beretë bretone në kokë. Asnjëherë në jetën time s'kisha parë një burrë të tillë, që m'u duk paksa grotesk dhe absolutisht i veçantë nga të tjerët. Tymi i llullës ia mjegullonte fytyrën. Nuk di kë pyeta se ç'ishte ky njeri. Ndoshta ndonjë kalimtar (s'jam në gjendje kush) më tha se ky ishte shkrimtari Dhimitër Shuteriqi. S'di pse i kisha përfytyruar shkrimtarët si disa qenie atletike, si princat e përrallave të Andersenit. Isha 13 vjeç dhe kisha mbushur disa fletore me vjersha. Nuk e mendoja veten se mund të bëhesha shkrimtar. Nuk kisha takuar asnjë shkrimtar të gjallë. Fati e solli, që shkrimtarin e parë të gjallë, që pashë me sytë e mi qe Dhimitër Shuteriqi. Mbresat që më la ky takim qenë të papërcaktuara dhe paradoksale. Bereta bretone dhe llulla m'u dukën si atribute të një magjistari. Pas kësaj nisa të mendoj se shkrimtar mund të bëhesh vetëm po të kesh këto dy atribute. Si një parodi gazmore ndodhi që mbas moshës 40 vjeç nisa edhe unë të tymos me llullë dhe të mbaj kapele republike. Nuk e mbaj mend saktësisht takimin e dytë me Dhimitër Shuteriqin, i cili në të vërtetë mund të quhet takimi i parë. Por di, që mbas këtij takimi ne u bëmë miq dhe kjo miqësi ka qenë serioze dhe e pashlyeshme. Njohja jonë nuk e përfillte shumë diferencën e moshave. Unë kam mësuar shumë nga Dhimitër Shuteriqi në të gjithë pikëpamjet, sidomos kam mësuar sekretet e rrugëtimit të tij diturak nëpër libra. Dhimitër Shuteriqi është një personalitet i rëndësishëm i kulturës shqiptare. Puna dhe shëmbëlltyra e tij janë skalitur dhe janë të shpalosshme për të gjithë. Një nga poetët më modernë të viteve '30, Shuteriqi solli dyshimin ekzistencial bodlerian në shqip. Si poet i asaj kohe ai krijoi një botë përsiatjesh, që ende nuk është vlerësuar si duhet nga kritika dhe historia e letërsisë. Shkrimet teorike dhe esetë, që botoi në vitet '30 zbulojnë studiuesin e mirëfilltë dhe shumë të kulturuar. Kur vdiq Migjeni, Shuteriqi bëri një In Memoriam, që kur e lexon edhe sot të trondit. Në provën historike ai qe një antifashist, që luftoi me armë në dorë. Pas çlirimit, ky talent i arsimuar në Universitetin e Grenoblës në Francë krijoi përfundimisht një profil dijetari të llojit të vet, pa një të dytë në letrat shqipe. Ai shkëlqeu si shkrimtar i prozës së shkurtër, publicist, kritik dhe sidomos si historian i letërsisë shqipe dhe hulumtues i shkrimeve të hershme shqipe. 

Opusi krijues
Opusi krijues i Dhimitër Shuteriqit është i madh dhe i shumëfishtë. Dhimitër Shuteriqi është një krijues dhe dijetar prej race. Tek ai është ngjizur diçka substanciale, që të kujton shkrimtarët e hershëm mesjetarë të Veriut, si mjeshtrit e barokut Bogdani, Budi e Bardhi, apo diçka nga hulumtimet filologjike të Konstandin Kristoforidhit dhe të Faik Konicës, apo nga librat e rëndësishëm për historinë e letërsisë dhe kulturën shqiptare të shkruar nga arbëreshët e mëdhenj etj. Sidomos mesjetare kulturore shqiptare dhe ajo evropiane kanë përbërë një specialitet të veçantë të Shuteriqit. Hulumtimet e tij këmbëngulëse të habisin. Këto hulumtime nga të veçantat, nga skajëzimet, nga imtësirat konstruktohen në një unitet. Katalogimi bibliografik i shkrimeve të hershme të shqipes është një vepër jete, tejet e rëndësishme për në shqiptarët. Një vepër jete është edhe studimi monografik i Shuteriqit për familjen princërore të arianitëve. Si historian i letërsisë shqipe Shuteriqi ka meritën se ravizoi një strukturë të vlerave hierarkike të kësaj letërsie, që në vija të përgjithshme i ka rrezistuar kohës dhe kjo nuk është asnjëherë pak. Shkrimet e Shuteriqit për herezinë mesjetare te shqiptarët, për piktorët ikonografë etj., janë pjesë sinkretike e një harmonie të jetës dhe krijimtarisë. Ai e ka fituar tashmë qytetarinë si një nga mjeshtrit e tregimit të shkurtër shqip. Shuteriqi është i lidhur me substancën kultuore dhe akademikë të krejt të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XX në Shqipëri. Shpesh dialogët tanë kanë qenë plot debate, por përherë midis miqve. Mua më ka habitur vazhdimisht erudicioni i Shuteriqit, sidomos për epokën mesjetare. Unë plotësoja diçka në bisedat me të, kryesisht nga rrafshi i antikitetit dhe i arkeologjisë. Diturak si Shuteriqi janë të pakët sot në Shqipëri. Nuk dua të përdor termin përherë konvencial dhe jo shumë të saktë "enciklopedizëm", por nuk mund të ketë një kulturë të vërtetë kombëtare të pandërthurrur me kulturat e tjera dhe pa një shtrat enciklopedik të vërtetë. Tërë thelbi i kulturës ka të bëjë me nivelet e përfaqësimit të emrave dhe të epokave të letërsisë dhe të arteve të tjera. Kjo polisemantikë është akoma më e domosdoshme sot, në epokën e globalizmit dhe internetit. Globalizmi nuk është monokulturalizëm, por multikulturalizëm. Çdo keqkuptim rreth kësaj kryeteme do të ishte i dëmshëm. Krijimtaria e Shuteriqit është e koordinuar qartë për një jetëgjatësi të saj edhe në të ardhmen. Shuteriqi me moshën e tij prej patriarku të frymëzon me zellin e pamposhtur që ka për punën. Kjo sfidë e tij çuditërisht është shumë rinore. Një numër i madh letrat të korrespondencës sonë në vite do të flisnin në mënyrë më konkrete për vlerësimet e mia dhe respektin për Dhimitër Shuteriqin. Për të treguar një lidhje intime timen me Shuteriqin dua të kumtoj se nën ndikimin e tregimit të tij "Fyelli i marsiasit" që në moshën 14-vjeçare unë kam shkruar një poezi të quajtur: "Marsiasi dhe fyelli i tij". Eshtë shumë e vështirë të bësh një skicë lakonike shteruese për të. Prandaj këto rrjeshta që po shkruaj janë rrjeshta modeste të një nderi të vërtetë, tejet të sinqertë deri në fund.


"Marsiasi dhe fyelli i tij"

Thellë nën një vështrim të mbytur
Ndihej një muzikë e re e mitur
Më tutje Marsiasi qëllonte shpresën vaj medet
Që shkriu zemrën e shkëmbin e bëri ujë
Fyelli mbeti i zi, i heshtur, i shkretë.

Kur ujit i shtohet mallëngjimi
Buçet valë e gjerë me krahëror ngërdheshur
Me një dëshirë kryeneçe shqetësimi
Këndon sërish Marsiani i pavdekur
Lëkurën ja rrjepin nga trupi i gjallë
Po fyelli i heshtur thotë prapë mijëra fjalë
Dhe mbin ky fyell në gjirin e dheut 
Si pemë që do ndizet nga shkëndi e Prometeut.

 -------------------nga gazeta Shqiptare----------


Thone se njihere e pyeten Kadarene...kush eshte kryevepra e Shyteriqit??...Ai tha...E Bija..

Nuk e di e ka thene ne kuptimin si Vahz e Bukur ose si e talentuar..
Megjithate GIMI  na skjaron ne keto monopatet e Botes Kulturore..Shqiptare..

----------


## Agim Doçi

Brari!
jam autor i skenarit prej 72 minuta në RTSH me titull "Ma shumë tituj sesa jetë!"(që u shfaq në kapëxyell të vitit antishqiptar 1997!!!!
E realizova atë skenar sepse axha i jem i persektuem Dr. Prof. Pal P. Doçi - më tha:" - shkruej për Dhimitrin! Duhet me i dashtë dhe me i respektue rumunët që kanë dhanë për Shqypni! Mandej mua personalisht nuk më ka ba ndonji të keqe! Përkundrazi, ka fol mirë kur më futen në burg në vitin 1976."
Kështu që unë iu futa punës me zell dhe respekt. Ishte njeri fantastik. Kishte memorje të fuqishme. Punova ditë dhe netë me prof. Dhimitrin. E dërgova në Kishat e Veriut, si atë të Rubikut, të Gziqit etj. Mësova shumë gjëra prej tij. E shoqeronte e shoqja, një grua tepër e kujdeshme për prof. Dhimitrin. Prof. Shuteriqi më tha në fund të dokumentarit: - Partija dhe Enveri, ata të KQ kështu e kishin mor jahu! Në mëngjez të thoshin vnojeni Fishtën, në mbramjet të thirrshin e të thejshin Hiqeni Fishtën! Hec nashti e zgjidhe këtë punë!!!!...(Unë Brari për këtë fjali iu futa dokumentarit, bile u tregova i pabesë, sepse Shuteriqi në pyeti "a e ke ndezë kamerën?"?....unë e gënjeva i thashë jo, jo! Në fakt Gavrosh Haxhihyseni (kamermani) i kishte marrë urdhërat prej meje, që të filomte dhe "intimitete". Prof. Dhimitri më kallxoj që nanën e shokut Fatos Nano e kishte gocë tezeje(!!!)
Aty e kuptova se pse greko-rumuni Kiço Blushi si dhëndër i Dhimitër Shuteriqit (burri i Mirës - kryevepra e Dhimitrit) dhe dhëndëri tjetër Vladimir Prelaj (djali i Gani Hoxhës(!!!)) prej Tropoje na emërohej Ambasador?!:..........Dreq o punë or Brari - or rrotë shqiptari!
Hajt nashtina se të kallxon Bahri Falliu atë punën e koleksionit të filatelisë të Mitrush Kutelit!.........sesi gjëndet në arkivën e Shuteriqit!
Mos harro se në vitin 1974 Dhimitër Shuteriskin e kanë shkarkuar nga kryetar i lidhjes së shkrimtarëve(zagarëve) të Shqipërisë për Liberalizëm(!!!)........
Komed(h)i ore Brari komedhi..........
Agimi

----------


## I Arratisuri!

Dhimiter Suteriqi eshte nga njerezit me te pafytyre qe ka patur ndonje here ky vend,ky bandill ne vitet tridhjete shkruante teresisht si plagjiator apo shqip kopjac i Bodlerit me ca perkthime percart dhe pastaj me ardhjen e komunistave e shau e nuk la gje kunder tij,ishte kryetar i LSHASH dhe firmosi te varen e pushkatohen artiste dhe poete!Nje shembull,Shuteriqi zhduk ne burg Qemal Draçinin,nje nder intelektualet e shquar te asaj kohe nga Shkodra dhe arrin te beje tjetren :lepurushi: epren "Histori e Letersise Shqipe" qe Dracini e kishte paraqitur ne Ministrine e Arsimit si doreshkrim  Shuteriqi e vjedh dhe e boton ne emrin e vet...Ky eshte krimineli qe ne e quajtem "profesor!"

----------


## Enri

Plaku i letrave" shqipe nuk ka mundur te kaloje vitin 2003. Dje, Prof. Shuteriqi eshte ndare nga jeta, pas nje gjendje te rende, qe i ka vazhduar prej ditesh. Pak dite me pare, ai ka kaluar nje parainfarkt, i cili ka qene i katerti ne rradhe, e nuk e ka lejuar studiuesin e Letersise shqipe, qe te vazhdonte me tej...

"Plaku i letrave shqipe", Dhimiter Shuteriqi, eshte ndare nga jeta, ne kufirin e 88 viteve. Por, me punen e tij, qe eshte shtrire gati ne te dy shekujt, mund te jete i kenaqur sepse kishte kohe, qe i kishte kaluar keto kufij kohore. Dje, ai nuk ka mundur qe te kaloje sforcimin e shendetit, pas infarktit te katert, duke mbyllur syte pergjithnje.

Per kryeqytetasit, ne qytetin ku ka jetuar me se shumti, ai do te mbahet mend, perpos kontributit te tij te madh, per bereten dhe pranine e perhershme ne aktivitetet kulturore. I shoqeruar nga te afermit dhe me shume nga adhurimi i te gjitheve, edhe se fundi, ate e gjeje kudo, ku do te mbante pak era kulture.

Studiuesi i hershem i letersise shqiptatre ka lindur ne Elbasan ne vitin 1915. Ishte aq i angazhuar me kohen, sa pervec krijimtarise, ka arritur qe te marre pjese edhe ne Rezistencen Anti-fashiste ne Luften e Dyte. Ne piramiden e krijimit shqiptar ai u be i njohur, qe me krijimet e para. Para lufte, arriti qe te botoje "Kenget e Rinise se pare" ne vitin 1935 dhe "Kenge" ne vitin 1936. Gjate periudhes se Luftes arriti qe te perfundonte ne vitin 1944 edhe "O Ptoleme". Fale erudicionit te thelle, por edhe krijimtarise se spikatur, ai beri shpejt diference me bashkekohesit. Ishte kjo arsyeja, qe ka qendruar ne krye te Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve qe nga viti 1950 dhe deri ne vitin 1974. Fushen e krijimtarise e vazhdoi me "Clirimtaret", qe u botua ne dy pjese mes viteve 1952-55 dhe vazhdoi me "Pese tregime" ne vitin 1953 dhe "Fyelli i Marsiasit" ne vitin 1965. Vijojne me pas,"Kenga dhe pushka" ne vitin 1972, "Nje mal me kenge" ne vitin 1975, "Maratonomaku yne" ne vitin 1977, "60 tregime ne nje" ne vitin 1981, "Kur rendte hena neper re" ne 1982. Ne fushen e studimeve te letersise eshte i njohur per monografine "Naim Frasheri" pervec shume krijimeve te tij, qe e lidhin me historine e larget shqiptare. Ku, ai ka vlera te vecanta per botimin teper autoritar "Shkrimet shqipe ne vitet 1332-1850". Pervec kesaj, autori ka shkruar edhe shume artikuj ne fushen historike, si edhe ne fusha te tjera.

Shuteriqi eshte vleresuar per miresine dhe sensin e tij pozitiv, ne lidhje me kulturen e vendit te tij, qe i ka dhene pa fund. Edhe nderrimi i sistemeve, e ka lene mjeshtrin e madh te studimit, nje njeri po aq te nderuar. Per me teper, shume te adhuruar nga brezat pasardhes. 

Dhimiter Shuteriqi do te mbahet mend gjate, per kontributin e madh shkencor, qe ka dhene, per botimet e hershme shqiptare. Ai ka qene njeriu qe ka hedhur tezen se librat e hershem shqiptare i takojne periudhes para vitit 1555, kufirit qe i perket "Mesharit" te Gjon Buzukut. Eshte kjo arsyeja, qe dhimbja per vdekjen e tij, na kujton, sesa shume na fali gjate 88 viteve pune te panderprere "Plaku i Letrave shqipe". 


*Eshte nje humbje e madhe per Shqiperine. 
Sinqerisht ngushellimet tona si Forum Shqiptar familjes se te ndjerit. Jam i bundur qe kurre s'do te harrohet dhe emri i tij do te shkruhet me germa te arta ne historine e kultures se vendit te shqiponjave.*

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Në këtë teme Brari, Enri dhe Agim Doci shkruajnë pozitivisht për të ndjerin Prof. Shuteriqi, ndërsa I arratisuri ka vetëm fjalë negative për të. 

Unë kam disa të dhëna të cilat disi vërtetojnë gjykimin e "të arratisurit". Duke qenë se nuk kam një pamje të plotë, vetëm disa fragmente, ju lutem lexoni  shënimet e mia pak me kujdes. 
S'ka dyshim se Dhimiter Shuteriqi ka merita në lidhje me studime historike, ndërsa si shkrimtar ai vlerësohet si i parëndësishëm nga disa kritikë letrar. Mua më kanë pëlqyer disa prej tregimeve të tij, dy prej të cilëve kam përkthyer suedisht.  Përsa i përket krijimtarisë së tij në lëminë e historisë së letërsisë, ai ka bërë shkelje flagrante, sigurisht për hir të qëndrimit të Enver Hoxhës në këto cështje. Më skandaloze është qëndrimi i Shuteriqit  ndaj Faik Konicës, ku ai le në heshtje të plotë rolin vendimtar që ka luajtur revista "Albania" për jetën kulturore shqiptare në kohën e vet. Dhe unë besoj se as  serviliteti i tij ndaj Pushtetit nuk ka implikuar këtë qëndrim gënjeshtar - duhet të jetë fryt i antipatisë subjektive të Shuteriqit.

Më e rëndë është fakti se Dhimiter Shuteriqi ka luajtur një rol shumë negativ si shërbetor i Partisë Komuniste në cështje me rëndësi jetike për personat që u sulmuan nga ai. Në nëntor 1944 në Buletinin e LNC-së Teknika e Shpatit - Elbasan,  ai shruan një pamflet helmues  kundër Lef Nosit. Ishte një prej metodave të përdorura nga  komunistët, që të njollosnin figura të njohura të cilat ishin kundërshtarë të  tyre. Lefi ishte eksponent i Ballit Kombëtar, në të njëjtën kohë një person me reputacion si patriot. Kishte qenë i burgosur në kohën osmane, kishte bërë një punë të madhe për rregullimin e Postës shqiptare, për themelimin e muzeve etj. Pamfleti i Shuteriqit është plot shpifje dhe insinuata. Dhe pamfleti i jep Lefit dënimin me vdekje: ".... u ba anmik i popullit  ai demagog i regjun i vetëquejtun "popullor".... Lefi do të paguejë si shokët." 
Dhe vërtet: Lef Nosi u dënua dhe u ekzekutua.  

Dhimitër Pashko (Mitrush Kuteli) në shënimet e tij flet me hidhërim për rolin e Dhimitër Shuteriqit, i cili bëri cmos për të vështirësuar jetën e këtij intelektuali të vyer. Fatkeqsisht nuk kam gjetur këto shënime, por Dhimitri i sëmurë pas vuajtjes së dënimit në kënetën e Maliqit kishte shumë nevojë për përkrahje nga shkrimtarët me pozita (kjo ndodhi pas  gjuajtjes së shtrigave nga ana e antiintelektualit të dorës së parë Koci Xoxe, vegël i Jugosllavisë). Dhe Dhimiter Shuteriqi ia shtoi hidhërimin....

Sigurisht shumë nga vlerësimet  pozitive për Shuteriqin janë me vend. Por më duket se ai ka qenë njeri me dy fytyra. Do të ishte shumë me vlerë të dimë më shumë për rolin e Dhimiter Shuteriqit në planin personal. Personat kontradiktor janë gjithmonë me interes për ne.... larg në kohë e hapësirë.... Dhe duhet shumë punë për të fituar historinë e vërtetë të Shqipërisë në shekullin XX për arsye të mashtrimeve, falsifikimeve, censurimeve dhe shtrembërimeve.....

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

*Shuteriqi, pas vdekjes me "Pende te arte"*
Artikull nga gazeta  "Korriere" më datë 12 dhjetor 2003:

Konkursi kombetar i letrave shqipe "Penda e arte dhe Penda e Argjendte" ka bere publike 7 te perzgjedhurit e saj. Dhimiter Shuteriqi eshte vleresuar pas vdekjes me Penden e Arte. Anetaret e jurise ne perzgjedhjen e 90 autoreve pjesmarres kane identifikuar nje letersi cilesore ne proze e poezi dhe nje varferim te botime studimore e kritike, ndersa librat per femije mbeten ende ne hije

Anduela NIKA

Letrat shqipe kane perzgjedhur "dishepujt" e tyre per vitin 2002. Konkursi kombetar "Penda e arte dhe penda e argjendte" i Ministrise se Kultures Rinise dhe Sporteve mbylli mbreme edicionin e gjashte te tij me prurje letrare, tendeca, kulme ndoshta ndikime, dhe varferi ne llojet e letersise kritike dhe eseiste. "Penda e arte 2002", cmimi i karrieres i eshte dhene Dhimiter Shuteriqit (pas vdekjes). Vleresimi eshte terhequr nga bashkeshortja e tij, ndersa perpiqej e perlotur te artikulonte frazat e perzgjedhura per shokun e saj, tashme te nje jete tjeter. "Ferri i care" i Visar Zhitit arriti te marre "Penden e Argjendte" si proza me e mire. "Romani eshte nje pjesez e vertete jete, me emra e personazhe konkrete. Ju falendroj per vleresimin ne emer te te gjithe te vdekurve dhe te gjalleve te mi", shprehet Zhiti per "Ferrin" e tij. Per vellimin me te mire me poezi u shpall fitues poeti nga qyteti i Pogradecit Dhimiter Pojanaku me "Guret zbardhin naten". Ndersa "Kompromisi" i Ylljet Alickaj duket se ka bere bis "Pendash". Perkthyesja e vepres se Alickaj (i vleresuar dy vite me pare si "Pende e Argjendte) Dorada Korodocka ka marre cmimin "Penda e Argjndte" per perkthimin nga gjuha shqipe ne gjuhe te huaj. Ne komentet e jurise eshte shenuar se fushat e perkthimit nga nje gjuhe e huaj ne shqip, dhe anasjellas, kur per perkthimin nga nje gjuhe e huaj ne shqip, eshte vleresuar perkthimi i Nasi Leres per Ymer Nisen, kete vit kane qene fusha disi me te larmishme krahasuar me edicionin e kaluar, ku niveli i tyre ishte shume me i varfer. Juria e perbere nga Nasho Jorgaqi, kryetar, Floresha Dado, Dionis Bubani dhe Stefan Capaliku, anetare, kane vleresuar me shume se 100 vepra te paraqitura nga 90 autore pjesmarres ne konkurs. 

Per vepren me te mire per femije u vleresua Viktor Cenosinaj me vepren e tij "Mostra e rruges se mimozave", i cili pas marrjes se cmimit ka terhequr vemendjen e Ministrise se Kultures, per mungese vemendjeje te filmit per femije. Fusha ku juria ka ngjallur me shume pakenaqesi dhe disnivel me gjinite e tjera te letersise se prezantuar ne konkurs ishte ajo kritiko-eseiste-studimore. "Ne kete fushe verejme qe ka gjithnje e me pak prurje", ka thene kryetari i jurise Nasho Jorgaqi. Studimi "Poetika e Budit" me autor Behar Gjoken ka marre "Penden e Argjendte" per vitin 2002. Ne ceremoni merrte pjese edhe ministrja e Kultures Arta Dade, e cila vleresoi se: "ky konkurs eshte nje shans i mire per vleresimin e te gjithe shkrimtareve shqiptare". Ky konkurs qe zhvillohet cdo fund viti, ka si qellim vleresimin me cmime te veprave me te mira te letersise dhe te kultures kombetare. 

Cmimet

* "Penda e Arte 2002" Dhimiter Shuteriqi

* "Penda e Argjendte 2002" per

* Proze - Visar Zhiti me "Ferri i Care"

* Poezi - Dhimiter Pojanako me "Guret zbardhin naten"

* Studime - Behar Gjoka "Poetika e Budit"

* Perkthim - nga gjuha e huaj ne shqip eshte Nasi Lera me vepren e Ymer Nisen "Lumturia e Mashtrimit"

* Perkthim - nga shqipja ne gjuhe te huaj (polonisht) eshte Doroda Korodocka me vepern "Kompromisi" i Ylljet Alickaj

* Letersia per femije- Viktor Canosinaj me "Mostra te rruges se mimozave" 

Vleresim karriere per mjeshtrin

Shkrimtarit shqiptar Dhimiter Shuteriqi iu akordua cmimi "Penda e Arte 2003" per karrieren, ne konkursin me te njejtin titull, shpallur nga Ministria e Kultures Rinise dhe Sporteve, dje ne mbremje ne ambientet e Qendres Nderkombetare te Kultures. Dhimiter Shuteriqi, lindi ne qytetin e Elbasanit me 26 korrik 1915 ne nje familje me tradita atdhetare dhe intelektuale. Pasi kreu Liceun francez te Korces ndoqi studimet e larta ne France dhe u diplomua ne Universitetin e Lionit ne Filozofi. Pas viteve 40 te shekullit te kaluar Shuteriqi ishte nje nga emrat me te spikatur te letrave shqipe.

Nje nga themeluesit e Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve te Shqiperise kryetar i saj ne vitet 1950-1974, Shuteriqi ishte anetar i Akademise se Shkencave te Shqiperise qe nga themelimi i saj dhe deputet ne disa legjislatura ne Kuvendin e Shqiperise. Ne vitet kur hidheshin bazat e arsimit te larte ne Shqiperi ai drejtoi te parin institut te larte pedagogjik duke dhene kontributin e tij te cmuar si pedagog dhe autor i teksteve te para te arsimit te larte per historine e letersise shqipe, disipline qe do te behej nje nga fushat kryesore te kerkimit te tij shkencor. Dhimiter Shuteriqi, hyri si poet ne vitet '30 te shekullit te kaluar dhe u rreshtua ne rradhen e forcave krijuese qe kerkonin nje art realist, per te mbetur nje nga perfaqesuesit me te shquar te letersise shqipe qe u krijua ne vend pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Mjeshter i fjales shqipe ai me tregimet e tij dha me realizem e art, boten e njeriut shqiptar, gezimet dhe dramat e tij, pamjet e historise se trazuar te shqiptareve ne shekuj. Ai ka dhene nje kontribut themelor ne shkencat albanologjike. Studimet e tij ne fushen e gjuhes, te letersise, te folklorit, te kultures dhe te historise mesjetare te shqiptareve formojne nje biblioteke te tere.Ato jane nje deshmi e njohjeje te thelle te ketyre fushave te kultures shpirterore te popullit tone, e nje erudicioni dhe e nje informacioni te jashtezakonshem. Studimet shkencore te Dhimiter Shuteriqit kane qene nje faktor me peshe per zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor albanologjik; ato kane ndihmuar te hidhet drite ne fillimet e shkrimit te shqipes, ne rrenjet e traditave letrare kulturore, ne procese e figura te shquara te letersise se Mesjetes dhe te Rilindjes Kombetare Shqiptare, te vihen ne qarkullim shkencor tekste pak ose aspak te njohura, si dhe ide te reja shkencore. Trashegimia shkencore e Dhimiter Shuteriqit do te mbetet nje pasuri e kultures shqiptare. Ai u nda nga jeta ne 21 korrik 2003 duke lene pas vepren e tij e cila vazhdon te vlersohet.

----------


## bebushe

Respekte  :Lulja3:

----------


## yjori

Ndoshta Dhimiter Shuteriqi ka merita ne fusha te tjera te letrave. Nuk jam ne gjendje te gjykoj e nuk dua ta perflas te ndjerin. Por nuk duhet harruar se vepra e tij e mirefillte letrare nuk qe gje tjeter vecse nje kompromis i hidhur dhe i mjere me diktaturen. Ata qe kane lexuar librat e tij ( e une qe e kam bere kete nuk di nese ta quaj veten fatlum apo thjesht humbje kohe) do te binden se proza e poezia e tij, ndonese ne nje nivel te paster gjuhesor, le mjaft per te deshiruar ne sensin moral. Njerez te tille, qe mbyllen syte para drames qe kalonte shoqeria shqiptare pas Luftes se Dyte e shkruanin symbyllur nga frika apo driteshkurtesia, bene te kunderten e saj qe proklamuan dikur; idealizimin e realitetit, per te mos thene qe lepine si shume te tjere cizmet e Enver Hoxhes.
Penda te arta,te argjendta apo te bronxta mund te shperndahen per cdo vit; nuk dua te ve as ne dyshim karakterin e atyre qe nuk jetojne me (ne fund te fundit do mbijetonte edhe ai me menyren e tij, nese nuk donte te perfundonte ne Burrel), po te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejt; nuk do kalojne shume kohe, bile kane ardhur, kur vepra e Shuteriqit dhe shume te tjereve do perfundojne ne harrese, kosh ky nga ku nuk te nxjerr asnje vleresim zyrtar, qofte ky edhe i nisur nga arsye nostalgjike, mortore apo thjesht nga fakti qe nuk kemi kujt tja varim medaljet.

----------


## darwin

> Ndoshta Dhimiter Shuteriqi ka merita ne fusha te tjera te letrave. Nuk jam ne gjendje te gjykoj e nuk dua ta perflas te ndjerin. Por nuk duhet harruar se vepra e tij e mirefillte letrare nuk qe gje tjeter vecse nje kompromis i hidhur dhe i mjere me diktaturen. Ata qe kane lexuar librat e tij ( e une qe e kam bere kete nuk di nese ta quaj veten fatlum apo thjesht humbje kohe) do te binden se proza e poezia e tij, ndonese ne nje nivel te paster gjuhesor, le mjaft per te deshiruar ne sensin moral. Njerez te tille, qe mbyllen syte para drames qe kalonte shoqeria shqiptare pas Luftes se Dyte e shkruanin symbyllur nga frika apo driteshkurtesia, bene te kunderten e saj qe proklamuan dikur; idealizimin e realitetit, per te mos thene qe lepine si shume te tjere cizmet e Enver Hoxhes.




 :sarkastik:     jo vetem mbylli syte !!! e beri me zell shume te madh "inkuizicionin".. 

per mua, shume mire qe ka Ngordhur !!

----------


## Brari

Mir e keni juve more cuna por  megjithate ki Dhimitraqi nuku u dallua mbas dhjetorit te studentave ne mjaullitje e lehje per te rrezuar demokracine e sapo lindur sikurse ca te tjere..

Edhe per kete ja vlen ta mbajm mend per mire..

Duke qene se pati fatin te jete ne jete dhe para clirimit e mbas clirimit  Dhimua inë .. ishte njefare arkivi  i gjalle me aftesi kujtese e  aftesi shkruese.. mes dy koheve.. kohes se rilindasve e kohes se terbacoistave biroiste.. e meqe shumica e te diturve vane ne te se-mes nga sistemi envero mehmeto manushoisto ramizo-kerbaco-ist...  i mbetej ketij e ca te tjereve te na i jepnin  ose transmetonin kulturen shqiptare te se kaluares  neve brezave te mevonshem.. 

Pamvaresisht nga cizme-lepirja qe thote yjor darvini.. qe ay i beri Dulles.. dicka e mire u hodh ne libra e qe vlen ta dime e t'ia njohim.. meriten Dhimitraqit  per keto..

Me njefjale ai kishte zyre kur te diturit e tjere kishin vec rrogozin e Bulqizes.. e kish pende e boje e telefon e makine kur te diturit e tjere kishin vec gaveta e luge alumini ne rrepirat e Spac-Repsit.. ose "nga i kryq druni mbi krye" ..kur thoshte Fishta..

Shyteriqi e shfrytezoi kete komoditet ne pergjithsi ne te mire te Kultures tone dhe punoi si kale mbi libra e dicka beri..

Ne dekadat e fundit kur  te diturit kishin merdhif neper biruca e internime a ne varre.. mbeti i vetmi ky Shyteriq te sistemoje letrat Shqiptare e te lere per te sotmen gjera me vlere..

E kam fjalen per ato vlera mbi gjuhen, historine e letersine e Albanologjine ne pergjithesi.. e  pikerisht ne kete fushe e vlereson Dhimiter Shyteriqin dhe miku yne i nderuar Uillmar ..







 .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

7_0 vjet nga koha kur është botuar libri i parë poetik Kanga e rinisë së parë që përkon me 90 vjetorin e lindjes së Shuteriqit_

*Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi dhe libri i tij i parë*


_Feride Papleka_

Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi është ndër të rrallët e brezit të tij që u kam lexuar librin e parë. Natyrisht personaliteti i tij i madh letrar dhe shoqëror hedh dritë mbi çdo vepër të tij të mëvonshme, por si autor scripta manent, ai lindi me librin poetik që mban titullin domethënës Kangët e rinisë së parë, shtypur më 1935 në Korçë, në shtypshkronjën e Dhori Kotes që ishte edhe librari.
Siç shihet edhe nga titulli, poeti mishëron në këtë libër shkallën e parë sentimentale të rinisë. Botimi është me një format mesatar, me kopertinë të thjeshtë, pa ngjyra, me titull të vënë mes dy thonjëzash. Emri i autorit shoqërohet me inicialin S. që nënkupton emrin e të atit. Libri ka 48 faqe me poezi që ritmojnë me kushtime dhe citime në gjuhët origjinale nga vijnë, si elemente të rëndësishme të intertekstit.
Ashtu si Charles Baudelaire me të cilin vargjet e tij kanë afëri tematike dhe shprehimore, Shuteriqi i ri transmeton këtu korrespondencën midis botës së jashtme moderne dhe anktheve të brendshme të shpirtit njerëzor, duke u bërë kështu de facto simbolisti i parë shqiptar.
Në poezinë hyrëse, e cila mund të merret edhe si parathënie estetike e librit, sepse nuk përfshihet brenda dy cikleve të mirëstrukturuara Këngët e hutesës dhe Këngët tragjikomike, ai shkruan: Unë kam dashur ndër shije, drita, ngjyra e tingllime, / të shuaja zjarrin e shpirtit, po e shova në andrrime (Andërrtari i penduëm, 1935, f. 4). Fjalët andrrim, andërrtar, andërr, dalin në shumë poezi: e ëmbël a andrra në jetë (po aty f. 3); ra nata dyshimplote, ra nata andërrtare (Engjëlli satan, 1934, f. 17); Andrrova i andërr të mirë që kurrë su ba (Kanga e fundit e Baudelaire-ianit, 1933, f. 40). Duket se ëndrra ngrin shumëçka: peizazhet, ngjarjet, pranitë ekzistenciale dhe të gjitha vargjet poetike shkrihen drejt një qëllimi, për të kërkuar atë që dëshiron të thotë poeti: Jeta i ngjan ëndrrës. Kjo ide e shfaqur që te Homeri dhe Eskili në antikitetin oksidental, ka vazhduar pastaj në të gjithë shekujt filozofikë dhe letrarë. Madje Calderon de la Barca, një poet dramatik i shquar spanjoll që i dha dramës madhështinë tragjike që njohu te grekët e lashtë, më 1633 shkroi një dramë me titull Jeta është ëndërr (La vida es sueno).
Ideja se jeta është ëndërr, ndër themeloret e librit, shoqërohet me ide të tjera si: njeriu luhatet mes rënies dhe lartësimit dhe se ai është në syrgjynim në këtë jetë, sepse e ka humbur parajsën: Unë këndoj në mjerime dhe kanga më huton (Andërrtari i penduëm, 1935, f. 4); Po sa i shkurtër gëzimi qenka në dhe (Kumbona, 1933, f. 8); Përmbi rrasën e mermerit kumboi një fjalë e artë, / Hiçi (Ska titull, 1934, f. 12). Ja pra përfundimet në të cilat ka arritur një 18 vjeçar. Them kështu, se pavarësisht nga botimi që u bë kur autori mbushte 20 vjeç, shumica e poezive janë shkruar më 1933 dhe 1934. Janë përfundime që dëshmojnë një pjekuri poetike të hershme. Dhe si rrjedhojë dashuri dhe trishtime të hershme, vështrime shoqërore e filozofike të hershme.
Që poeti pati pjekuri të hershme e dëshmojnë edhe dy fakte të tjera ndihmëse: në moshën 14 vjeçare, liceist, ai kopjon një natë të tërë deri në mëngjes librin Les fleurs du mal që i ra rastësisht në dorë dhe 15-vjeçar ai shkroi poezinë e parë për Kosovën e pushtuar, e që u botua në një gazetë letrare të shqiptarëve të Rumanisë në Konstancë.
Cikli i parë hapet me një poezi me kushtim Poetëve Lasgush Poradeci dhe Ernest Koliqi. Aty merret vesh (ose më saktë e mora vesh) se Ernest Koliqi ka qenë edhe poet. Gjithsesi shumica e krijuesve si poetë e kanë nisur udhën e letrave.
Sekrete dhe e heshtur poezia e Shuteriqit të ri rrëshqet shpejt e me shpërthime drithëronjëse, duke treguar gjerësi e thellësi të çuditshme, sidoqë hapësira kohore e shprehjes së saj është relativisht e shkurtër. Lexuesi ndjen një prani ireale, parafytyron vështrimin ironik të kësaj pranie dhe dëgjon me kujdes bashkëbisedimin e poetit me të. Paul Valery thotë se lexuesi është bashkautor i veprës. Pyeta atëherë Bilbilin: Thuëj më, Bilbil, çkëndon / - më pa me çudi. / Nalt ia hudhi kangës siç e ka zakon / dhe mu tret për fare në gjethin e r! (Kangë, 1934, f. 7). Në këtë bredhëritje poetike të bën përshtypje sinqeriteti për të gjetur sadopak paqe të brendshme: O zemër e vogël, o e vogla kunorë, / Mu ba se mu tha zemra e eme n dorë (Kam një trëndafil picërrak, 1934, f. 9) si dhe siguria me të cilën jepen detajet që bashkojnë kohën reale dhe abstrakte, pra kohën dhe kohësinë me kohën imagjinare dhe mitologjike: Sa e kthjellët asht qetsija e tngrimes natë! (Natë dimri, 1934, f. 24).
Duke shprehur edhe kredon poetike si dhe parapëlqime të tjera, në libër përdoren referenca që flasin për një autor të përcaktuar mirë në rrugën poetike. Ndër të tjerë ai përmend: Keats, Baudelaire, Verlaine, Dante, Virgjil, Marcel Proust, Paul Bourget, Albert Mockel e të tjerë. Emri i Baudelaire-it shfaqet disa herë, por cikli i dytë mban kushtimin: Për kujtimin e të madhit Ch. Baudelaire! Ai i përdor kushtimet dhe ciklet edhe për të theksuar ide të ndryshme, si bie fjala, poezia Natë dimri që ka si epigraf emrin e Marcel Proust-it, lidhet me konceptin heraklitian të kohës që përfton vlerësim të ri në ciklin romanesk A la recherche du temps perdu (Në kërkim të kohës së humbur); apo poezia Vjeshtë që ka si epigraf një strofë frëngjisht nga një poezi me të njëjtin titull të Paul Verlaine-it, përshkruan analogjinë kohë-shpirt; apo thënia e Dantes për Virgjilin Tu sei lo mio maestro e il mio autore, e përdorur te poezia Kanga e fundit e Baudelaire-ianit lë të kuptohet se Baudelaire-i është i tillë për poetin shqiptar; apo edhe më tej në dy vargje nga Lasgush Poradeci te vjersha Korriku: Një afsh i dendur avullon në erë / Po përvëlon një diell porsi prushi, jepet ideja se shpesh prapa spektaklit të natyrës, fshihet fataliteti i një shpirti që vuan, etj.
Çasti i takimit të dy imazheve: ëndërr/realitet, shprehet me simbole. Poezia e Shuteriqit është krejt simboliste. Kështu, përgjigjja e atypëratyshme do të ishte se bota vizatohet bardh e zi, se individi, poeti, njeriu bashkëkohor është çmagjepsur: Asht errët në zemrën teme, vashë e re (Pendim, 1933, f. 13) e ky njeri i sheh gjërat pa ngjyrë: Gëzim, o fjalë e dukshme ëndërrtare / gufmohesh si një pëlhurë erës detare (Kanga e fundit e Lelianit, 1934, f.37).
Shija e fjalëve, baroku i tyre me qëndizmat e parashtesave e prapashtesave zvogëluese si: andërrtar, picërrak, me kuptimin e tyre të veçantë shprehimor si: vashë, vlla; me shoqërimin me epitete si: shpirt i njomë, fjalë e artë, zemër e gjanë, kangë zije, jetë e zvetnueme, trëndafil i dashun; apo edhe më tej me përdorimin e tyre simbolik me kuptim zgjerues si: qiell plot dritë e gas, kangë e lartë e Amëshimit, parfum i errësirës plot magji, jeta zemër mekë; apo edhe oksimorët: tempull i zi, qetësi e frikshme, si dhe mbi kuptimet : e zeza zi etj., bëjnë që poezitë të lexohen në heshtje duke medituar. Nisur nga ky vëzhgim është e shpjegueshme se gjuha në libër nuk paraqitet si fakt shkencor, por si një e dhënë artistike që me elegancë dhe ëmbëlsi i tejkalon emocionet e thjeshta.
Kur Platoni thoshte se poezia është magji për shpirtin, ai e kishte fjalën te aftësia e saj për të transmetuar në pak vargje dritë dhe kuptimësi, shkëlqim dhe trishtim. Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi, ashtu si Charles Baudelaire e ndjen thellë se njeriu është një lodër në duart e fatit dhe se beteja për ta zotëruar këtë fat është përrallore: O ti kangë e lartë e Amshimit që me hir të pakufishëm / Vjen e futesh në zemrën teme dhe sjell muzgun e përzishëm (1934, f.12).
Në ciklin e dytë gjurmët e afërisë me Baudelaire-in janë më të qarta si në strukturë ashtu edhe në ide. Ndjesia e largësisë prej realitetit dhe e humbjes në të, bashkohen dhe japin një pikëllim të pashërueshëm.
Le të ndalemi pak te poezia Kanga e fundit e poetit (1934, f. 44) që edhe i përket këtij cikli. Kjo poezi e bukur është ndërtuar me strofa katërshe e me varg aleksandrian. Me brendi të trishtuar, ajo ndriçohet nga jashtë me një lloj brishtësie të mahnitshme, duke nënvizuar dhe përsëritur imazhin e një honi shpirtëror që krijon tronditja e madhe: Po, u shuan zjarri dhe drita! ...; U tretën përgjithnji në mue em kanga, em jeta. Përgjithësisht mosha e adoleshencës rreket të mbetet midis fëmijërisë dhe rinisë, duke shprehur një lloj neverie për moralin mbizotërues si dhe duke skicuar një thyerje ekzistenciale në jetën e përditshme. Dhe njeriu mbërthehet fort nga ky frymërim krijues.
Ashtu si në tematikë, poezia e bodlerianit të ri në këtë libër rrok një univers teknik të gjerë. Ai shkruan me strofa katërshe, gjashtëshe, me katërshe e me një refren që përafrohet me këngët popullore, përdor me sukses sonetin, heksametrin, tetërrokëshin dhe vargun e lirë. 
Megjithë patetizmin që shfaqet vende-vende e që është shprehje e gjakimit të jetës së tij në episodet që do të vijnë e në të cilat ai do të jetë protagonist i radhëve të para: si atdhetar do të dalë në mal për të çliruar Shqipërinë, duke e lënë poezinë, sepse muzat heshtin kur gjëmojnë topat; si i ri i përgatitur në universitetet e Evropës, ai është i vetëdijshëm për misionin e lartë intelektual që i ngarkon koha, dhe ndërmerr punën e përgatitjes së programeve e teksteve letrare për shkollat tona të para të larta e që kuptohet deshën shumë mund, shumë kohë dhe shumë përkushtim për tu realizuar. Pra megjithë patetizmin, poezia e këtij libri karakterizohet nga brenga e trishtimi, ashtu si gjithë poezia simboliste. Djaloshi i ri ndjen në thellësi të qenies një realitet të pakomunikueshëm e të tmerrshëm. Gjithë jeta nxin e vuan (Era, 1935, f. 20). Në disa poezi preket ideja e vdekjes, si temë universale e letërsisë dhe miteve: Dhe nga tingujt e Amëshimit, njofta ata të jetës vetë, / njofta vetë unë zan e vdekjes nëpër jetë të së gjanës jetë (1934, f. 12); Si e gjithë jeta shpirti vuen / vashë çdo gja ka për të vdekë (Vjeshtë, 1934, f. 22). Sidoqoftë që te ky libër përvijohet personaliteti i tij i ardhshëm: Sa herë në madhni ngritur unë veten e kam pa, / Dafinat që stolisshin kryet tem, nuk janë tha (Andërrimtari i penduëm, f. 4).
70 vjet kanë kaluar që nga koha kur është botuar libri poetik Kanga e rinisë së parë që përkon me 90 vjetorin e lindjes. Ai e ruan përsëri freskinë, por mban të fshehur sekretin e aventurës së madhe kulturore të Dhimitër S. Shuteriqit që me plot kuptimin e fjalës mund të quhet autor i shekullit XX me njëqind e ca librat e tjerë që erdhën më pas: romane; tregime (duke arritur vlera të papësëritshme); poezi; monografi; libra studimorë; histori letërsie; fjalorë letrarë; dokumente historikë (si ato për Aranitët dhe Gjergj Kastriotin), rreth një mijë e ca portrete të vizatuara (në liceun e Korçës ai pati qenë nxënës i Vangjush Mios), skenarë; vënie në shqipen e sotme të disa veprave të arbëreshëve të Italisë (si të De Radës e të ndonjë tjetri); tekste me shkrimet shqipe; dokumente letrare që përbëjnë njëzet mijë e ca skeda albanologjike e që do tu shërbejnë si referenca albanologëve të rinj, ashtu si e tërë vepra e tij e botuar. 
Dhimitër S, Shuteriqi shkroi, prodhoi dhe konsumoi kulturë, gjurmoi burimet e kulturës sonë dhe u bë historiani i parë i letërsisë shqipe me përmasa të një pune pesëdhjetë vjeçare. Në letërkëmbimet e tij me të atin, Simon Shuteriqin, Mësues i Popullit, kur ishte i ri, bisedat kryesore të tij janë për librat. Ai ishte vërtet edhe njeriu bibliotekë i Shqipërisë.
Është vështirë të përmblidhet qoftë edhe shkurtimisht ajo vepër e pamatshme e Dhimitër S. Shuteriqit që u shkrua dhe u realizua pas librit të tij të parë. Ajo nuk është projekt i dyfishtë apo i trefishtë i atij që kishte debulesë të quhej poet, siç kemi debulesë për dashurinë e parë të humbur, por ishte projekt i shumëfishtë i një vepre titanike. Do më pëlqente ta mbyllja këtë shkrim duke ripërsëritur fjalët e Moikom Zeqos për të: Ai kishte më shumë punë se ditë. 


26/07/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Në 90-vjetorin e studiuesit të njohur të historisë së letërsisë shqipe_ 

*Kërkimet, jeta e dytë e Dhimitër Shuteriqit* 



*Prof. dr. Ali Xhiku*


Ç'gjente të trashëguar kultura shqiptare menjëherë pas Çlirimit të vendit në fushë të mendimit shkencor mbi letërsinë shqiptare përbënte, sigurisht, një trashëgimi të vyer, që kishte arritur të nxirrte hera-herës pena të mprehta, me aftësi analitike jo të zakonshme. Siç ishte e natyrshme, ajo trashëgimi nisi të hedhë shtat së pari si përcjellje kritike e krijimtarisë së kohës që, pas krijimit të shtetit shqiptar, erdhi duke u shtuar ndjeshëm e nga shumë pikëpamje. Me kalimin e pak viteve ishin kryesisht kërkesat shkollore ato që nxitën sistemimin e njohurive mbi letërsinë nëpër tekste mësimore, të cilat, për nga karakteri i tyre, synonin edhe ndjekjen historike të zhvillimit të letërsisë shqipe. Ndër tekstet që u botuan në ato kohëra, Elemente të gjuhësisë dhe të literaturës shqipe (1936), punuar nga Eqrem Çabej, dhe Shkrimtarë shqiptarë (1941), që u botua nën redaktimin e Ernest Koliqit, ishin sprovat e para të përvijimit të historisë së letërsisë shqiptare, që nga fillimet deri në pamjet e saj më të fundit. 
Qëllimet që i vuri vetes shoqëria shqiptare me mbarimin luftës kërkonin jo vetëm përhapjen e shpejtë e të gjithkundshme të shkollimit fillor e të mesëm, po edhe lindjen e zhvillimin e arsimit të lartë. Një nga disiplinat më të rëndësishme që do të studiohej në këtë shkollë, e panjohur deri atëherëë, do të ishte padyshim historia e letërsisë. Ajo nuk mund të ndërtohej nga të huajt, atë do ta bënin studiuesit shqiptarë, të cilëve do t'u duhej t'ia dilnin një pune shumë të vëllimshme, që nuk ndihesh e nevojshme pak vite të shkuara. Në ballë të saj u gjend, ndër të tjerë, Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi, që nisi kështu rrugëtimin e tij si historian i letërsisë shqipe. Në atë udhë ai rrahu shtegun më të vështirë, sepse iu desh që, në të njëjtën kohë, t'i përgjigjej shkollës së mesme me tekste disallojesh (histori të letërsisë shqipe, antologji të saj etj.) po edhe pasionit të tij prej hulumtuesi që e kuptonte fort mirë se, për t'u kthyer në shkencë, historia e letërsisë shqipe veç të tjerave duhej të zbulonte shumë e shumë të dhëna që nuk kishin dalë ende në dritë. Ngaqë shkoi këtij shtegu, Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi u shqua shpejt si dijetar, që vetëm kërkonte dhe gjente. Kërkimi iu kthye në jetë të dytë, nga e cila nuk ndahej kurrë, edhe pse jepej pas poezisë e rrëfimtarisë. Ndryshe si mund të hidhej në kartë Shkrimet Shqipe (1965, 1976), një nga ato vepra që bëhen vetëm një herë dhe sapo botohen shndërrohen në libër tavoline për çdo studiues tjetër të së njëjtës fushë. Këmbëngulja e pozitivitit, e gërshetuar me logjikën dialektike të të menduarit, e cila kërkonte prej tij njohjen e njëkohshme të shumë rrethanave (çka donte të thoshte punë dhe vetëm punë) bënë që Shuteriqi të zotëronte një aftësi që shfaqet përgjithësisht rrallë ndër veprimtaritë hulumtuese, aftësinë për të parashikuar ekzistencën e të dhënave të tjera, ende të panjohura, që duhej të gjendeshin diku tjetër nëpër arkiva e biblioteka. Më anë tjetër, dijetar që donte t'i shihte dhe t'i prekte faktet, Shuteriqi nuk ngutej të nxirrte përfundime; kur vërente se nuk i arrinin, ai parapëlqente të linte çështje të hapura për të pritur të zbuloheshin shtigje të tjera. E megjithatë, Shuteriqi, më shumë se kushdo, shtroi hipoteza, që shpesh u provuan me kalimin e viteve.
Trashëgimi që la Shuteriqi në fushë të historisë së letërsisë shqipe është aq i gjerë sa që, në një vështrim të parë, mund të krijojë përshtypjen se, sidoqoftë, nga pikëpamja e zgjedhjes së objekteve të studimit, mbetet disi i shpërndarë në detaje e shumë i shtrirë në kohë. Po kjo përshtypje nis e shuhet sapo kuptohet se prirjet që vinin prej traditës, sidoqë të çmuara, qenë megjithatë të pamjaftueshme e me shumë zbrazëti. Ato prirje duheshin mbushur. Shuteriqi ishte një ndër kërkuesit më të shquar që e plotësoi këtë nevojë. Letërsia dhe përgjithësisht kultura e shkruar shqiptare u zhvillua më së shumti si shprehje e qëndresës ndaj fatesh asfiksuese historiko-politike; atyre u duhej në një mënyrë a një tjetër, thjesht të mbijetonin. Prandaj për to ishte e natyrshme të shfaqeshin edhe si dukuri sporadike e të veçuara, që shpesh lindnin e vdisnin pa e njohur njëra-tjetrën. Në të tilla rrethana, ishte e domosdoshme që dija shqiptare ta hidhte vështrimin e saj gjurmues gjithandej e në të gjitha kohërat. Shuteriqi e përballoi këtë detyre të rëndë, që, sepse ishte e tillë, i solli rezultate, aq sa t'i jepte të drejtën ta quante Nëpër shekuj letrarë (1973) përmbledhjen e tij të parë me artikuj e studime historiko-letrare. Ishte vërtet një titull kuptimplotë.
Shuteriqi e dinte mirë se historia e letërsisë, për shkak të natyrës së objektit të vet, nuk shpëtonte dot deri në fund prej interpretimeve subjektive, që, doemos, vinin e shtoheshin po të mungonin të dhënat. Prandaj ai merrte përsipër t'u hynte punëve të mëdha e përgjithësuese (teksteve akademike e monografive), vetëm pasi kishte krijuar bindjen se kërkimet e tij dhe të të tjerëve kishin zbuluar tashmë faktet e nevojshme. Atëherë dolën monografia Naim Frashëri (1982) dhe teksti Historia e letërsisë shqiptare (1983), vepra kolektive e drejtuar prej tij.
Kush njeh korpusin studimor të Shuteriqit, nuk e ka aspak të vështirë të vijë në përfundimin se, këtej e tutje, pa të nuk mund të përfytyrohen histori të traditës letrare. Lënda shkencore që përmban ai korpus është e do të jetë gur i rëndë themeli për çdo ngrehinë historiko-letrare. Kush familjarizohet sado pak me botimet që merren me historinë e letërsisë shqiptare, e ka fare të lehtë të vërë re se Shuteriqi është më i cituari. Ai do të mbetet i tillë për shumë kohë, sepse gjerësia e vizioneve të tij përmban paradigmat e përgjithësimeve që do të bëhen në vitet që do të vijnë. Nuk është vendi të flitet për hollësitë e pikëpamjeve dhe tezave shkencore të Shuteriqit. Mjaft të thuhet se shpejt ato do të jenë burimi i një tematike të tërë kërkimesh e studimesh të tjera.


*Pak nga jeta e studiuesit të njohur*

*Nga poezitë te proza dhe studimet*

Dhimitër S. Shuteriqi, personalitet i shquar i kulturës shqiptare, u lind në Elbasan më 1915. Ai ishte prozator, poet dhe studiues i letërsisë. Në vitet 1950-1974 ishte kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Rrugën letrare e nisi në vitet '30 të shekullit të kaluar, me vjersha dhe tregime. Në vitin 1935 botoi përmbledhjet poetike "Këngët e rinisë së parë". Në vitin 1952 botoi romanin "Çlirimtarët", kushtuar Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare të popullit Shqiptar kundër okupatorëve fashistë, luftë në të cilën ai mori pjesë aktive që në ditët e para. Shuteriqi shkëlqeu sidomos në fushën e tregimit. Ai është autor i shumë vëllimeve me tregime si dhe i disa vëllimeve me vjersha e poema. Dhimitër Shuteriqi dha një kontribut të shquar me studimet e tij në fushën e historiografisë letrare, ai ishte një ndër autorët kryesorë të teksteve e të veprave përgjithësuese për historinë e letërsisë shqiptare, i monografive të veçanta si dhe i punimeve për historinë e kulturës shqiptare.

Gazeta Shqiptare.

----------


## angeldust

Nje pyetje kam:

Cne emri i Dhimiter Shuteriqit ne titullin e temes me "y" si influence nga turqishtja? Sikur s'pertypet...

----------


## ChuChu

Sikur Enveri qe ulej gju me gju me popullin per t'u ndjere nje me ta, dhe Brari yne  flet i drejtohet te folures fshatarce per t'u marre vesh me popullin. 

Braro  :perqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> Dhimiter Suteriqi eshte nga njerezit me te pafytyre qe ka patur ndonje here ky vend,ky bandill ne vitet tridhjete shkruante teresisht si plagjiator apo shqip kopjac i Bodlerit me ca perkthime percart dhe pastaj me ardhjen e komunistave e shau e nuk la gje kunder tij,ishte kryetar i LSHASH dhe firmosi te varen e pushkatohen artiste dhe poete!Nje shembull,Shuteriqi zhduk ne burg Qemal Draçinin,nje nder intelektualet e shquar te asaj kohe nga Shkodra dhe arrin te beje tjetrenepren "Histori e Letersise Shqipe" qe Dracini e kishte paraqitur ne Ministrine e Arsimit si doreshkrim  Shuteriqi e vjedh dhe e boton ne emrin e vet...Ky eshte krimineli qe ne e quajtem "profesor!"


Te vjen keq qe trecereku ne ket teme se ka idene se per cfare flitet dhe besojne propaganden e gazetave. Dhimiter Shuteriqi ishte ai qe i shpalli lufte Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve duke pretenduar se i perkiste "shtypit realist" te viteve 30 dhe se kishte filluar te botonte qysh atehere te ashtuquajturin liber me vjersha "endrra ne sirtar", qe pati dhe nje pergjigje te thate nga Lidhja se keto endrra Dhimitrit i kishin ngelur ne sirtar ndryshe nga dynjaja tjeter qe kishte botuar. Edhe Historia e Letersise Shqipe eshte nje plagjature e vertete. Eh sa ka atje qe duhen nderuar, por shqiptari me k se t-ja i ka hik me kohe, e ka mendjen tek interesat vetjake, dhe tek shkaterrimi i vlerave jo ngritja e atyre njerezve qe meritojne.

----------

